# Long Haired Akita?



## ebetz0014 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi guys,

One of my brother's in laws recently got an akita puppy. They got the sex and color they wanted, but the breeder neglected to tell them it was a long coat akita. As it was a puppy when they got it, they didn't realize it. It's now 6 months old and definitely much hairier then they bargained for. They did not sign up for the upkeep and hair that they are now going to have, but love her way too much to part with her. They were wondering if there is any kind of clipping or grooming that could keep her hair a little shorter??


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Why can't they just brush her every day? I wouldn't recommend clipping it...


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't clip. Clipping a double-coated dog, even a long-haired one, is a very bad idea. Just brush with a slicker (a few quick swipes is all it takes) and go through with a comb to keep mats at bay a couple times a week. Not hard at all. I do my three dogs in under 2 minutes with the slicker every other day, keeps their coats nice and the hair off my floor.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

There is no such thing as a long haired Akita, so they either got a mix or a VERY poorly bred dog....or they just didnt realize what an Akitas coat is like. They are heavy shedders, year round, and very thick coated. At this point, the breeder should take the pup back and find a more appropriate home. If they want to keep her, they could keep her clipped short, however, on a thick coat it will look choppy and the coat may grow back ugly and funky fuzzy...if they want to keep her short, every 3 months she will need professional grooming. Unfortunately this is a prime example of people not doing the research into the breed and breeder before getting a puppy.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> There is no such thing as a long haired Akita, so they either got a mix or a VERY poorly bred dog....or they just didnt realize what an Akitas coat is like. They are heavy shedders, year round, and very thick coated. At this point, the breeder should take the pup back and find a more appropriate home. If they want to keep her, they could keep her clipped short, however, on a thick coat it will look choppy and the coat may grow back ugly and funky fuzzy...if they want to keep her short, every 3 months she will need professional grooming. Unfortunately this is a prime example of people not doing the research into the breed and breeder before getting a puppy.


It's odd then, that several Akita sites mention them and a quick search shows up several pictures. Long coat is a recessive in many breeds (for instance, long coated Rottweilers, Weimaraners, GSDs, Fluffy Pembroke Corgis, etc.) Since it's a recessive gene, without genetic testing it's hard to predict as it will likely skip generations unless both parents carry it. Personally, I'd rather deal with long hair than short - you can get it to clump and it doesn't end up weaving itself into the sofa.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> There is no such thing as a long haired Akita


Actually yes there is such a thing as a long haired/Wooley akita. Simple google search can give you more information about it.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> There is no such thing as a long haired Akita


Yes, there is. The LH gene is recessive and pops up every now and then. I have seen several long haired Akitas in person that were not mixes and were VERY well bred dogs. The LH gene is also present in Shibas, Labs, Weimaraners and Vizslas, Basset Hounds, and many many other breeds in which the standard does not call for a long coat.



> They are heavy shedders, year round,


Wrong again. Akitas do what's called "blowing coat" much like a Siberian Husky twice a year where the undercoat explodes off them and a new one grows back in. It's only heavy then. They can shed year-round if they live in a temperate climate that has very little fluctuation in temperature, but for the most part, they still shed seasonally. When they aren't blowing coat, there is very little fur that comes off them.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I stand corrected, there is such a thing. It is unnacceptable per breed standard, but can and does pop up. Never seen one, though I have seen plenty of wooley mals. 

I still consider them heavy shedders, year round. As I do for shibas, huskies, labs, pugs, shephards etc. As a groomer, I see multiples of these breeds as often as monthly, and they shed out TONS of coat every single time. Sure they blow worse at certain time of the year, but they shed alot...all the time. Your home will always have hair. I think it is misleading to say they arent heavy shedders except 2X a year. That makes people think that the rest of the time they wont have hair everywhere and its simply not true. I swim in dog hair all day at work, and cant stand it at home. I suppose everyone has a different idea of what exactly "heavy" shedding is.


----------



## Xochitl (May 21, 2013)

I have two long coat akitas and do not shed all year round.... I have inside my house as well in the yard.... I have a baby which i would NOT put in the same room with the IF the dogs would shed always.... So my baby (3 mo old) share the room with them...actually i have three american akitas only one is short hair, we all live happly without hair in the floor and/or furniture...


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

ebetz0014 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> One of my brother's in laws recently got an akita puppy. They got the sex and color they wanted, but the breeder neglected to tell them it was a long coat akita. As it was a puppy when they got it, they didn't realize it. It's now 6 months old and definitely much hairier then they bargained for. They did not sign up for the upkeep and hair that they are now going to have, but love her way too much to part with her. They were wondering if there is any kind of clipping or grooming that could keep her hair a little shorter??


How about they rehome her with me. Problem solved ;D

I will have an akita some day!


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

If they are anything like long coated GSD's they will shed LESS than their shorter coated varieties. I grew up with GSD's and currently have a medium/standard coated GSD..she sheds a ton, but the previous long coated GSD I had didn't seem nearly as bad, although it was certainly more noticeable. I can pet my current dog and get clumps of hair and that didn't happen as often with the LH GSD. It's not difficult to regularly brush your dog and pay for professional grooming a few times a year.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Can we see a pic of the pup! Please?....


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BernerMax said:


> Can we see a pic of the pup! Please?....


The thread is about 10 months old


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> The thread is about 10 months old


Oh weird! But hey dog should look really long haired by Now....


----------



## Noletta (Feb 24, 2016)

I have had three different coated (long haired akita). The last one I had died two weeks ago. I had him for 10 3/4 years. The coated akita has been considered to be a fault in the akita but they are becoming more and more popular. My akita came from strong champion lines (dad was # 1 in the nation at winchester and mom was state champion and won many awards). So they are not from a mixed or not very well bred line. The coated Akita is becoming more and more popular. They are beautiful dogs when taken care of. The coated Akita have a sweeter disposition and are more laid back and also they are known to be bigger boned. Don't know if it is true but heard that a coated akita was introduced in a show. As far as the grooming, it is more work but a good tool is the "furminator". Also professional grooming is well worth it from time to time.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Now this thread is two and a half years old instead of ten months old


----------



## Noletta (Feb 24, 2016)

Sorry, I am new and didn't notice the age of the thread. Just saw the comments.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Noletta said:


> Sorry, I am new and didn't notice the age of the thread. Just saw the comments.


That's alright, happens to a lot of people who do searches, find interesting threads and then want to comment on them


----------



## Hermes1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Graco22 said:


> There is no such thing as a long haired Akita, so they either got a mix or a VERY poorly bred dog....or they just didnt realize what an Akitas coat is like. They are heavy shedders, year round, and very thick coated. At this point, the breeder should take the pup back and find a more appropriate home. If they want to keep her, they could keep her clipped short, however, on a thick coat it will look choppy and the coat may grow back ugly and funky fuzzy...if they want to keep her short, every 3 months she will need professional grooming. Unfortunately this is a prime example of people not doing the research into the breed and breeder before getting a puppy.


Oh yes there is, they are just not "correct" in the show world and for breeding to "correct" standards. But they are in fact Akitas and as a side note, typically have wonderful personalities.


----------



## superblade (Dec 19, 2015)

Don't be lazy if you love her, grooming her regularly


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Look at the dates people. This thread is 3 years old and the OP has not been back.


----------

